# Red Snapper Lords...



## bnz (Feb 25, 2017)

http://www.fox8live.com/story/34440242/zurik-snapper-barons-raking-in-riches-from-public-resource

50 people control 88%?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 25, 2017)

Nothing about the red snapper program has ever made any sense whatsoever. Or a lot of the fisheries programs, for that matter.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 1, 2017)

The government will screw up a wet dream!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 1, 2017)

and in 2014, the recreational fishing was limited to 11 days to "protect the fishery"


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

I kinda hate I read this... Thats a crock


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2017)

When I told folks that Obummer would come after our fishing, no one wanted to believe.  Well guess what, he did and he sold us out.  Time for Trump to step in!


----------



## shallowminded (Mar 2, 2017)

Regulation to save a species is one thing. Regulation to put $$$ in the pockets of a few is another, as is de-regulation to put $$$ in the hands of your cronies.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 2, 2017)

As Trump would say... that's bad very bad.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 3, 2017)

Incredible!


----------

